# IBS waking me up early in the morning/stopping antidepressants lead to ibs?



## gofigure808 (Jul 7, 2012)

Not sure if I should be posting this in the medication forum so I apologize if this is in the wrong spot. I've been suffering from IBS type symptoms for 2 months now that I believe was brought on by a very stressful trip home to visit my family in May. I visited the university heath center and they tested for an infection which was negative so they said I probably have IBS and sent me home with a pamphlet... So I haven't been officially diagnosed with it but I believe I'm suffering from IBS-A. I'm 22 and was on celexa for 8 years and started coming off slowly in January and was completely off by the time I flew home to visit. I've read that antidepressants are sometimes used to treat IBS and I'm wondering if taking the celexa for 8 years masked the IBS or did stopping it bring it on? I'm also experiencing something that I've read I'm not supposed to? Every morning for the past week I've been initially waking up between 4-6 to use the bathroom (sometimes I get a BM sometimes I don't) and then proceed to wake up a few times within each hour until I just give up on trying to sleep. Everything I read says it shouldn't wake you up and I've read other's stories which always say they are awake before they have to have BM or its after they eat breakfast. Its been extremely difficult for me to get a doctor out here so I'm wondering if its worth seeing a specialist or will they just say I have IBS and give me another pamphlet? I know I don't have to say this but these symptoms the past 2 months have been hurting my personal, work, and school life. I can't take much more of it. Thank you for your time.


----------

